# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  [Pascal] 2 bài lớp 8.

## annguyenvm

1/ viết chương trình nhập vào một dãy số , đếm xem có bao nhiêu chữ số chẵn trong dãy số vừa nhập.

2/viết chương trình tính tổng s = 1+1/2+1/3+1/4+.....+1/n. trong đó n là số nguyên

giúp mình trong hôm nay nha, đang gấp lắm

----------


## chimlonvng5

```
uses        crt;
var          s,d,n,i:longint;
begin
              clrscr;
              readln(n);
              for i:=1 to n do
              begin
                         readln(s);
                         if (s mod 2 = 0) then inc(d);
              end;
              clrscr;
              write(d);
              readln;
end.
```



```
uses          crt;
var            n,i:longint;
                s:real;
begin
                clrscr;
                readln(n);
                s:=1;
                for i:=2 to n do s:=s+(1/i);
                clrscr;
                write(s:1:5);
                readln;
end.
```

----------

